# All BNIB Alpine SPX-17PRO, Pioneer TS-C720PRS, BG Neo3 & NEO8-PDR + Moar!



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

*All BNIB Alpine SPX-17PRO, Pioneer TS-C720PRS, BG Neo3 & NEO8-PDR + Moar! eBay*

More will be posted soon.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> *All BNIB Alpine SPX-17PRO, Pioneer TS-C720PRS, BG Neo3 & NEO8-PDR + Moar! eBay*
> 
> More will be posted soon.


FYI, Pioneer TS-C720PRS set is SOLD.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn, those Alpine's are tempting. I don't _need_ them, but always wanted a set back in the day. GLWS


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

bass_lover1 said:


> Damn, those Alpine's are tempting. I don't _need_ them, but always wanted a set back in the day. GLWS


Thanks man!

Well...it looks like the Alpine's are SOLD!

BG Planar Neo3 & Neo8-PDR Pairs still available!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Lower Prices on BG Planar Transducers! See Link in 1st post.


----------

